# Great night hunting video!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is by far one of the best night hunting videos I have seen. Might actually be one of the best predator hunting videos ive seen, period!

Just thought I would share it with all of you.






Ultimate Predator


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Amazing video indeed, Very Kool ! I just wish my footage at night were half that clear =\*


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Dang! That's pretty cool stuff! I am not a big fan of night hunting myself, but it's pretty cool regardless.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the post Chris, I will be getting you guys some more footage to watch here in the near future.


----------



## tblankenship (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice video....and good sound track to go along with it.


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

AWESOME VIDEO Ultamate predator!!!


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet video! I wish i had cats like that around here.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats a cool video keep em coming


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a review I wrote on the DVD Ultimate Predator. Chris has done a great job on his first DVD. JMHO ET
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Ultimate Predator, Rulers of the Night DVD Review


----------

